# Saltwater equipment



## bobby

Hi. I'm in the process of setting up a 75 gallon saltwater tank. Looking for equipment is a bit frustrating as there's a lot to choose from, with prices as low as under 100 to 500 and up for the same piece of equipment. 

I, like most others am price conscious and trying to have fun in this hobby on a budget. My question is what is a difference between a $100 return pump for example and a $500 return pump? where did you all buy your equipments from? What are you using that you're happy with and that didn't cost you a lot of money.

I'm looking for suggestions on return pump, water pump, ro/do and anything else I need to get started, I currently only have the tank and skimmer. Also are controllers worth the price? 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt

First question... Fish only or reef? Buy what you can afford for now and then upgrade as you go. You'll learn quick what you need to upgrade and what you want to buy that's better quality. Lighting, skimmer, and power heads are things you'll want to spend some money on for a reef system. It's all personal preference. Can't recall my return pump name but I've replaced it a few times due my neglect and missplacement of my dosing. And it's a basic no name. I also have a vertec m1 (premium pump) which I haven't used yet for my next build. 

A controller is important just for temp control (extremely important) besides that you'll figure out if you want or need a top dollar apex. 

Hope that answered most.


----------



## larrysy

I don't have a 75 gallon tank yet but already doing some research. If I have one with a sump, I'll get this for a return pump - http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Jebao-DCT-4000-Controllable-Water-Pump-1055-GPH.html

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt

larrysy said:


> I don't have a 75 gallon tank yet but already doing some research. If I have one with a sump, I'll get this for a return pump - http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Jebao-DCT-4000-Controllable-Water-Pump-1055-GPH.html
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Just ensure they are CSA approved. I have heard of a few instances from local reefers of over heating and near fire issues with their products. Specifically their power heads.

Not being CSA approved is a big issue with off shore electrical products


----------



## bobby

mmatt said:


> First question... Fish only or reef? Buy what you can afford for now and then upgrade as you go. You'll learn quick what you need to upgrade and what you want to buy that's better quality. Lighting, skimmer, and power heads are things you'll want to spend some money on for a reef system. It's all personal preference. Can't recall my return pump name but I've replaced it a few times due my neglect and missplacement of my dosing. And it's a basic no name. I also have a vertec m1 (premium pump) which I haven't used yet for my next build.
> 
> A controller is important just for temp control (extremely important) besides that you'll figure out if you want or need a top dollar apex.
> 
> Hope that answered most.


I was thinking of starting as FOWLR and gradually introducing corals.

It makes sense to buy what I can afford for now and I guess as long as I maintain the equipment I can expect them to last a reasonable amount of time.

Do you use an RO/DI system? Would hate to have to buy and lug 75 gallons of water around. Where is a good place to purchase an RO/DI system.


----------



## larrysy

One other option is to go "sumpless, skimmerless" as I have been doing in my 40 gallon breeder - less issues with equipment and "price conscious" as well.


----------



## bobby

larrysy said:


> One other option is to go "sumpless, skimmerless" as I have been doing in my 40 gallon breeder - less issues with equipment and "price conscious" as well.


Are you then only having to rely on live rock for filtration?

The sump definitely contributes to the cost of everything. I thought it was necessary, or just would be easier if you had one I guess?


----------



## mmatt

bobby said:


> Are you then only having to rely on live rock for filtration?
> 
> The sump definitely contributes to the cost of everything. I thought it was necessary, or just would be easier if you had one I guess?


What works for one tank may not work for another.

My personal opinion is that to go skimmer and sumpless is not a good idea. Fish only maybe it's fine, but reef tank is a no no. A reef tank is much more sensitive. You can get away with a lot more in a FOWLR Set up. But if you plan on putting in coral I. The future I would try and plan for that. A sump is a good idea because you are increasing the volume of water in the system and can hide all your heaters, skimmer pumps and unsightly equipment in there. Plus you can add more rock for filtration in there.

I have a 75 mixed reef(my first set up) right now with a sump and I debated putting a sump when I started it because of added cost etc and don't regret my decision.

As for an ro/di. 100% yes. If you want a healthy tank and to reduce you chances of algae ( you'll get algae no matter what). It's important for sure. And to have your own system makes it easier for top off. I loose about 4gal of water every 3 days to evaporation in the winter and 4gal every 5 days in the summer. I just have 5 gal containers I fill up.

Kijiji or here is the best place to buy.


----------



## larrysy

bobby said:


> Are you then only having to rely on live rock for filtration?
> 
> The sump definitely contributes to the cost of everything. I thought it was necessary, or just would be easier if you had one I guess?


Live rock + carbon/GFO. I used to have cheato in an HOB AC110 but it''s not growing so I removed it. My nitrates are 5 and phosphates not detectable.

I will be experimenting on a DIY ceramic media canister/pipe + bacteria + vodka dosing filter. Google "Donovan Nitrate Destroyer".

If you want your display tank to be clutter free, then you definitely need a sump.



mmatt said:


> What works for one tank may not work for another.


Agree



mmatt said:


> As for an ro/di. 100% yes. If you want a healthy tank and to reduce you chances of algae ( you'll get algae no matter what). It's important for sure. And to have your own system makes it easier for top off.


100% agree but I still get algae even with TDS of 0. This is the one I got - https://www.aquasafecanada.com/products/aquarium-ii-7-stage-ro-di-system.html

Another must is an auto top-off.


----------



## mmatt

Ya agreed. no matter the TDs reading alage happens in salt water. Sometimes its because of lighting spectrum, or over feeding, clean up crews etc. 
But ya also agreed. Auto top off is very important. Don't want your salt levels getting out of whack. Especially with coral. Stability is key


----------



## ashtonfitzgerald

larrysy said:


> 100% agree but I still get algae even with TDS of 0. This is the one I got - https://www.aquasafecanada.com/products/aquarium-ii-7-stage-ro-di-system.html
> 
> Another must is an auto top-off.


I second checking out the Aquasafe systems. Very good value and the customer service is great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobby

The Aquasafe looks pretty good. Thank you for the recommendations!

I have another 75 gallon long tank that was my freshwater tank which I was going to use for sump, and in the sump I was thinking a combination of MarinePure blocks bio balls, and a refugium with chaeto and the skimmer. I'll check out the "Donovan nitrate destroyer" as well.


----------



## larrysy

Just a heads up, if you are in the market for some equipment, there is labor day sale at reef supplies with 8% discount on checkout - https://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/home.php


----------



## loonie

SW is a learning hobby, everyday something new might happen. I use aquasafe 100gal RO/DI unit, their office in BC. What works for one person might not be the same for another. I often say, you want to set up SW system, well as to cost, do you want a BMW or you will be happy with Hyundai, that is my simple explanation. I can buy a pump for $50 and it last me 3years, but you can also buy a pump for $300 and last you for about same period of time. So its question of choice what you want. I am cheap, I buy on ebay, china products and it works for me or I buy used. Above only my opinion.


----------



## mmatt

loonie said:


> SW is a learning hobby, everyday something new might happen. I use aquasafe 100gal RO/DI unit, their office in BC. What works for one person might not be the same for another. I often say, you want to set up SW system, well as to cost, do you want a BMW or you will be happy with Hyundai, that is my simple explanation. I can buy a pump for $50 and it last me 3years, but you can also buy a pump for $300 and last you for about same period of time. So its question of choice what you want. I am cheap, I buy on ebay, china products and it works for me or I buy used. Above only my opinion.


Perfect comparison


----------



## larrysy

loonie said:


> I often say, you want to set up SW system, well as to cost, do you want a BMW or you will be happy with Hyundai, that is my simple explanation.


+1
If you just need to go from A to B, a Hyundai will be enough.



loonie said:


> I am cheap, I buy on ebay, china products and it works for me or I buy used.


+1
Or Aliexpress for me for things which I don't mind the waiting.


----------



## bobby

Thanks for all the comments everyone. Definitely helps.


----------



## darkangel66n

I run my 65 gallon reef with no sump and no skimmer. I do not keep sps which I believe need a skimmer. I do however have lots of mushrooms, palys, gorgonians, gsp, and pulsing xenia. It is what I like. There are many ways to pursue this hobby, you just need to pick what you like and tailor your tank.


----------



## garwood

check my ad on here. "reef equipment 4 sale" I have a skimmer and return pump that is the perfect match for your size tank. reef octopus 1000 skimmer and eheim return pump both excellent condition and price


----------



## larrysy

darkangel66n said:


> I run my 65 gallon reef with no sump and no skimmer. I do not keep sps which I believe need a skimmer. I do however have lots of mushrooms, palys, gorgonians, gsp, and pulsing xenia. It is what I like. There are many ways to pursue this hobby, you just need to pick what you like and tailor your tank.


I'm experimenting right now on some cheap SPS in my sumpless skimmerless tank. I have 2 so far - my birdsnest is doing well, my forest fire digitata has the polyps retracted (but I think it's due to the high alkalinity).

I think SPS is doable without a skimmer.


----------



## loonie

larrysy said:


> I'm experimenting right now on some cheap SPS in my sumpless skimmerless tank. I have 2 so far - my birdsnest is doing well, my forest fire digitata has the polyps retracted (but I think it's due to the high alkalinity).
> 
> I think SPS is doable without a skimmer.


Interesting to know but what about flow, do you have high flow. Many say SPS must have high flow...


----------



## larrysy

I have 2 Jebao RW4 - which is too much flow. I have one pointing directly at my SPS section. As I said, I'm still testing. I'll create a new thread or maybe add it to my build thread so as not to hijack this topic.


----------



## Hamish

*Whats needed*

The most important equipment to have, where you can,t skimp is a RO/DI filter system, 3 chamber is fine, a skimmer and good lighting, T5HO is fine,

You can go cheap on the Power Heads, Jabeo is fine, no to the controller, a good Heater, Live Rock, a sump is nice but not a nessecity. Patience and more Patience, Good Luck


----------

